# Looking for Standard White, Silver or Parti Breeder MD, VA, PA, DE



## jetta0127 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello All,
I am looking for a Standard puppy, white, silver, or Parti white/black. I am looking in the MD, VA, PA and Delaware areas, but willing to drive further for the right puppy. Have contacted Mardela in Connecticutt, only expecting blacks in next two upcoming litters. Considering Scherezade in NJ, but next litter not ready until Jan/Feb 2017 and was hoping to find a puppy before then. Love the Parti's but will not consider Family Affair in NC (sorry, do not want to cause any controversy, have visited there and just my personal opinion from my own experience with them). Suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

If you haven't already done so, I would contact the William Penn Poodle Club for a breeder referral. They seem like a very good organization.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you should rethink your consideration of a black from Madela. My boy Javelin is a black out of Luna and Macy and he is a wonderful dog, beautifully built, affectionate, smart, energetic but with an easy to find off switch. He is 15 months old and has a CGC and rally novice and is coming along beautifully in obedience training. The first link under my signature is to his 52 weeks of thread.

Delana and Mark are lovely people and the environment in which they raise their puppies is stellar.

Although I am partial to blacks, if I were given the choice between a dog of good breeding with a great temperament that was white or some other color and a black dog with so so beginnings, I would take the dog in the color I liked less in a heart beat.

I've seen Linda Howard's dogs and they are lovely and she breeds for temperaments that make them easy house dogs, so waiting for her would be my next best idea for you.


----------



## jetta0127 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you so much for your input, I really appreciate your thoughts as I am new to Standard poodles. I will certainly keep Madela in my considerations as Delana has been the most responsive and helpful to my inquiries of several breeders I have contacted. I am hoping to participate in Obedience and Rally and possibily water sports and it seems as if Madela's dogs are very versatile! Thanks again!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

jetta0127, Delana has shown in obedience herself recently and if you decide to get a puppy from them, tell her you want to do obedience and she will look at the personalities of the puppies for you as they grow and their personalities emerge. She will then be able to help you make a puppy choice with those goals in mind. It would be nice to have another Madela extended family member here. 67x has Javelin's littermate sister. Since the litter that is arriving next will be all black I am guessing it is another Luna/Macy breeding, so we would really be relatives through our dogs. BTW Javelin will be a stellar performance obedience boy when he gets over his teenage days.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

perhaps this can be helpful: Standard Poodle Breeders, Standard Poodle Puppies, Breeder, Poodles

list of breeders with puppies either arrived or coming soon. please ask around about breeders, tho, as this is a self-selected list. try to visit the breeder. also, farley d, listing apricot/red dogs, is a member here and can be contacted by pm, i believe.


----------



## jetta0127 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes it would be great to know others who have relatives of my next best buddy&#55357;&#56836; Delana sent me pics of Paige and Hurray, and also of Glee and Macy, but did not specify who would be the parents of what litter. One litter is due Jan/Feb and she will possibly be breeding in Nov with puppies due in March. I think the March litter would work out best, as far as weather goes, for housebreaking and also travel up to pick up pup. I think I will email her for further clarification. I'm assuming Linda Howard is from Scherezade? The person that emailed me back from there was very short with answers and did not give their name. The mother of the next litter is Molly and she Is beautiful. Person from Scherazade tells me their dogs have done "everything". That litter is due around the same timeframe as Madela puppies. Difficult choice!!


----------



## jetta0127 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you PatK! I will take a look.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, Linda Howard's kennel is Scheherazade. I think she had a dog at Westminster relatively recently. A judge who is a poodle person who does obedience himself has one of her dogs.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

another list:Poodle Variety Litterbox

one breeder in your area - looks like va from the area code. have no idea about quality of breeder and dogs. but you may want to check.


----------



## jetta0127 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you PatK!


----------



## jetta0127 (Aug 19, 2016)

Definitely sounds like she has quality dogs! She doesn't seem too personable in emails..just short sentences as replies, I almost feel as if I am bothering her. I love her dogs though and will continue to follow up once Molly is bred. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

If you can expand just a little further south, you might consider Gloria Ogdahl at Tintlet. Her dogs are divine. I don't think she's having another litter this year, but I would at least talk with her; she knows everyone and will be able to point you in the right direction if she can't fit your needs.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

judyd has a tintlet dog, i believe.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

jetta0127 said:


> Definitely sounds like she has quality dogs! She doesn't seem too personable in emails..just short sentences as replies, I almost feel as if I am bothering her. I love her dogs though and will continue to follow up once Molly is bred. Thanks so much for the information!


I would try calling her. A lot of breeders can come across as curt on email because they probably have tons of emails to go through every day.


----------

